# Pool filter sand



## -Chris- (Mar 31, 2009)

I was wondering if plants will work in pool filter sand(I think thats what its called)


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Mine grow well in the pool sand. I also add fert. and a DIY co2 system. Sand is not suggested for aquatic plants though, I guess the sand collapses on the roots which causes rotting. Occassionally that will happen but everything is doing well in my tank. Personally I believe, the pool sand has looked the best out of anything I have used, I will never go back to gravel.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

here is what i hate about using sand as a substrate.....
take a good look at the above picture.....the sand is white..the bottoms of the lakes and rivers are not white..they are mostly brown..
the whiteness of the sand causes you to focus on the sand rather than the fish and plants...the fish don't like the sand either..it stresses them and causes them to wash out and lose color..
the sand also affects the color of the plants..again; the whiteness of the sand makes the plants look much more pale...
now.......for starters..,.put a black backround on the sides and back of the tank..
then put a medium to dark brown sand or gravel in the tank..plant and decorate..add fish....the fish will be out and about more and will be showing off their best colors.the plants will look 10 times better and more lush..

don't believe me...get 2 10 gallon tanks..do 1 with the white sand and no backround..... and the other with the dark substrate and black back and sides..... decorate and plant the exact same..same type and numbers of fish...
give them 2 weeks and see the difference...


----------



## -Chris- (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll keep that in mind lohachata.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

the pool sand I get is more of a light brown with black and dark brown grains mixed in - not white at all - looks fairly natural.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't have live plants in mine but the white sand is all I use. The fish love it more than gravel IMO. They sift through it daily. I was wondering about putting plants into it. I think it looks good.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

My fish most definately prefer this to gravel. My flounders bury themselves in it and my albino cory's suck the sand in their mouth and push it out the side of their gills.


----------

